

Ask HN: Any interest in a business plan, free of cost? - bluephenom

I work for a small digital branding agency and I had the idea of running a promotion for a free business plan.<p>If the interest levels are high enough, I can get the ball rolling ASAP.
======
izak30
Do you mean business plan, or marketing plan?

What is your agency, What is your experience?

